# Ok, who removed the thread?



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Who moved the 15 pager on the Mrk1 Forum then?

Any particular reason? :?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Asked much the same question on the "other" thread

I'm not sure what forum rules were broken? Can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Again and again things like this happen with no explanation and when no rules are broken. Whether this is another example I can't tell as I didn't witness the final post.

I think this technique is a great way of alienating users though.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Well someone must have moved it but they don't seem to want to be identified?

Not looking for an arguement but would like to know why it was deleted without it having broken any rules.

Clarification would be nice please from whoever it was.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Think it is being carried on in 'other marques'! :? :roll:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Possibly, but that doesn't answer the questions raised here


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Maybe the owner off said car asked it to be removed. Don't like the car. But it isnt nice to have people take the piss out you and it.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

But, since when has 'taking the piss out of someones car' been a rule or reason for removing a thread? :?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I've just asked on the other thread.

The last post on the original thread was a pic of a cat flying through the air with the legend "missing bike" or somethong like that as it looked like the cat was riding an invisble bike.

As you can see I didnt get it, nor do I recall who posted it.

Dont expect an answer, that would be far too open and people migh even have the audacity to question the reasoning behind it all. Nein mit der qvestions herr member


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

This one???










and no, it wasn't me that posted it in the other thread.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

That's the one!


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Again and again things like this happen with no explanation and when no rules are broken. Whether this is another example I can't tell as I didn't witness the final post.
> 
> I think this technique is a great way of alienating users though.


Well said Scotty (especially from a former mod)! Can you be persuaded to become a moderator again?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> But, since when has 'taking the piss out of someones car' been a rule or reason for removing a thread? :?


It's not...But obviously said person or said persons hubby. Has pm'ed a mod. Saying how upset they are about the thread. Now the mods are here to try and keep everyone happy. So commonsense would say you delete it.

In the rules or not. Rightly or wrongly. The mod has used their judgement and a tad off commonsense and removed it. If i was a mod i would have done the same thing. We are all here to get along. Abit off light hearted fun and banter. But having countless people give you shit because off your poor taste in mods isnt very nice. Like many people say with certain things. It's your car. As longs you like it. Then that is all that should matter. Youve had your fun. The thread has gone. So time to move on ladies.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

It's not about who's "had their fun" or not and I am not objecting to the thread being deleted however I (and others) would like to know the official reason for why from the person that did it.

You can surmise all you like and say that you would have done the same if you had moderator priviledges, but you didn't as you don't. All I would like is clarification for future reference.

Additionally, I would be curious to know why the original thread was deleted but the other thread in OM is still there and what the difference between the two actually is???


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Would love to be a fly on the wall of the Mod Forum where 'Invisible Mod A' asks the others if the aforementioned thread should be removed. What would KMP's stance be, given his thread in OM's?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Gizmo750 said:


> It's not about who's "had their fun" or not and I am not objecting to the thread being deleted however I (and others) would like to know the official reason for why from the person that did it.
> 
> You can surmise all you like and say that you would have done the same if you had moderator priviledges, but you didn't as you don't. All I would like is clarification for future reference.


WoW your observation skills are amazing. But why do you need it for future reference? Is the thread or indeed this forum so important to you that you need to have all the t's crossed and i's dotted. Surely no-one can be that anal. A mod deleted the thread. Which to me looks pretty obvious why. Also you know it to. The mod has made the choice and deleted it. Why should they come forward and say it's them. Esp as it needs no explantation to why it was deleted. As it's pretty damn obvious.

The only person that should be told. If told at all. Is the original author off the thread.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

.......and he hasn't! :?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

But that is entirely my point - it is not obvious at all and it did not break any forum rules.

The fact that someone didn't like what was being said, moderator or not, should not be enough to close down a thread on an open forum - that's the whole idea of them in the first place.

The reason that I seek clarification "for future reference" is not because I am in any way anal but more so that I do not inadvertantly make the same error in future.

And as for your last point - the originator of the thread is also asking the same questions as both TT2BMW, ScoTTy, CamV6 (the originator) and I am.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Gizmo750 said:


> But that is entirely my point - it is not obvious at all and it did not break any forum rules.
> 
> The fact that someone didn't like what was being said, moderator or not, should not be enough to close down a thread on an open forum - that's the whole idea of them in the first place.
> 
> ...


Come on. Some people are a little more sensitive than others. Obviously it has got her very upset for her husband to get involved. If it was taken in jest and she took it that way then by all means keep the thread open. Or it's something shes said to provoke or upset others. But all shes done is have bad taste in mods. Where people have taken the piss which has basically humiliated and upset her. Now if you was the mod and it was asked off you to delete a thread on those basis. I'm sure you wouldnt say no.

As for your last point. Yes i see the originator wants to know. But personally the mod should do that in pm.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> The mod has made the choice and deleted it.


Yeah and a mod has started yet another one regarding the 'Type R' badge using Emma's car as a specimen showing her numberplate in other Marques!

Yeah really great!

:roll:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Come on. Some people are a little more sensitive than others. Obviously it has got her very upset for her husband to get involved. If it was taken in jest and she took it that way then by all means keep the thread open. Or it's something shes said to provoke or upset others. But all shes done is have bad taste in mods. Where people have taken the piss which has basically humiliated and upset her. Now if you was the mod and it was asked off you to delete a thread on those basis. I'm sure you wouldnt say no.
> 
> As for your last point. Yes i see the originator wants to know. But personally the mod should do that in pm.


Now you are making sense and I agree with the above BUT my point isn't really thread specific in that I'm not so concerned why that particular thread was removed, but more by the fact that it was without it breaking any rules and without any reasons being given.

That is, in essense, against free speech which is the point of a forum isn't it?

I'm not trying to start a fight or a slanging match but this is not the first time that things have just "disappeared" for now reason and no-one wants to admit to doing it or explain why.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> It's not...But obviously said person or said persons hubby. Has pm'ed a mod.
> 
> _Yes and he PM's Dotti for some unknown reason first rather than approaching me. They were reassured behind the scenes that it was banter and bit of fun but ignored that. I then Got a PM and reacted not just as requested, but over and above the call of duty and that gets short shrift and still they go crying off to a Mod? Somewhat over the top I say._
> 
> ...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Gizmo750 said:


> I'm not trying to start a fight or a slanging match but this is not the first time that things have just "disappeared" for now reason and no-one wants to admit to doing it or explain why.


I agree with you about the other threads. Some that disappear when there isnt a obvious reason as to why. But i think with the thread that im reffering to. The reason is obvious. Well to me it is.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > It's not...But obviously said person or said persons hubby. Has pm'ed a mod.
> ...


My last post.

Come on. Some people are a little more sensitive than others. Obviously it has got her very upset for her husband to get involved. If it was taken in jest and she took it that way then by all means keep the thread open. Or it's something shes said to provoke or upset others. But all shes done is have bad taste in mods. Where people have taken the piss which has basically humiliated and upset her. Now if you was the mod and it was asked off you to delete a thread on those basis. I'm sure you wouldnt say no.

As for your last point. Yes i see the originator wants to know. But personally the mod should do that in pm


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Now you are making sense and I agree with the above BUT my point isn't really thread specific in that I'm not so concerned why that particular thread was removed, but more by the fact that it was without it breaking any rules and without any reasons being given.
> 
> That is, in essense, against free speech which is the point of a forum isn't it?
> 
> I'm not trying to start a fight or a slanging match but this is not the first time that things have just "disappeared" for now reason and no-one wants to admit to doing it or explain why.


Here here!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Definition of a Mod, (as per Wiki) : The reasons for having these abilities are often to allow peace to be maintained and the rules to be enforced.

'Rules'? What 'Rules' - they make em up as they go along!

And, how did the pics come to be in the public domain anyway? Did she not post them herself or did cam go and sit outside her house to take pics and then post on here? He's such a voyeur that boy! :wink:

I post a pic of my car in my signature. It's a heap of shit and people refer to me a 'Roverboy'. Do I get upset or ask for any reference to be deleted? Do I fuck!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thing is, that thread could have quite probably turned into a personal attack heading for trouble towards Emma the way it was going with all the sarcastic posts and was getting pretty nasty IMO!

The mods probably made the decision to delete the thread and quit while they were ahead before someone accused her of being a 'chav' or the like and it esculating from there. But, of course I am guessing here! :?

Emma is a lovely girl. We have exchanged a few messages and she was very very upset at the comments and posts some of the lads made. Be it tongue and cheek, maybe she should have seen the funny aspect of it, grined and bared it and took them all on a little and given a few tongue and cheek answers back. Sadly, this didn't happen.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

.......or taken it on the chin, (now there's an image! :wink: ).


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Definition of a Mod, (as per Wiki) : The reasons for having these abilities are often to allow peace to be maintained and the rules to be enforced.
> 
> 'Rules'? What 'Rules' - they make em up as they go along!
> 
> ...


That's because you like most off us. Can take a joke or/and have thick skin. Shit im always on the receiving end. Mostly my own doing. But not everyone is the same. Some people are more sensitive than others. Just because you and i can take the banter. Doesnt give us the right to do it to everyone else. Each person is different. She got upset by it. A mod has acted on it. Rules arnt just rules that are blindly followed. Abit off commonsense has to come into it aswell.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I can still see the thread in question, I think :?:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Lisa,

Thread in question was a different one and had a poll, lots of pictures and photoshops and a lot of comments - ran to about 15 pages before it got deleted.

Although I think the one you linked to is the one that started it all off and caused the "poll" thread to be started.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

or did it go onto another thread too?

I'm confused.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Sorry, I know this has got nothing to do with this thread, but I can't help myself...

It's MR Spock, not DR Spock - the Doc wrote books on child development, the other one is the Vulcan


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> or did it go onto another thread too?
> 
> I'm confused.


note to self <must think first>< or type faster>


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

wish someone would remove 3 word story and last post wins...

no valid reason, they are just crap.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

What actually happened before the thread in question was deleted? I posted on it yesterday, but there wasnt 15 pages then!

Seems that it caused much upset!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Some of my best material, gone to waste. :x


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jampott said:


> Some of my best material, gone to waste. :x


Never read the thread but I find that very hard to believe :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

So what happened then????


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Some of my best material, gone to waste. :x
> ...


"Absence makes the car go Honda."

*sniff*


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

jonah said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Some of my best material, gone to waste. :x
> ...


On this occassion he is telling the truth! Some of it was "different class" (e.g. Absence makes the car go Honda!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: )

But we still don't know why it disappeared, which was the purpose of this thread!


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

KMP has posted a comment about why it was deleted in teh off topic section.

HAve a look there....


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry, actually the other marques section


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Start again then because I didn't see it.

Soooo we started with dogdied.com then we stuck some stickers on the car and posted a picture.... then what?

come on guys THINK!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh, is she the dogdied website woman?

FFS. Gloves off then.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Start again then because I didn't see it.
> 
> Soooo we started with dogdied.com then we stuck some stickers on the car and posted a picture.... then what?
> 
> come on guys THINK!


best not eh? :roll:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

jampott said:


> Oh, is she the dogdied website woman?
> 
> FFS. Gloves off then.


correct, but I don't think that is the point.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jampott said:


> Oh, is she the dogdied website woman?
> 
> FFS. Gloves off then.


You've lost me now :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, is she the dogdied website woman?
> ...


2006 Award Winner for the shittest domain name.

http://www.dogdied.co.uk/


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, is she the dogdied website woman?
> ...


http://www.dogdied.co.uk is Emma's site


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Has this thread turned into a "tag team" event now??? :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Has this thread turned into a "tag team" event now??? :lol:


Yeah, get on the ropes and wait your turn :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Lisa, I'll tell you what happened. I put up a poll asking folk to vote on whether she should get rid of or keep the Honda 'TypeR' badges.

About 90 votes AFAIK. 3 votes said to keep, 1 was Emma and 2 were others being supportive.

In short, it was a bot of fun.

However, a lot of other comments were made about other 'features' and Emma got really offended.

Mr Mac PM'd me and said "now that we'd all had our childish fun" could I delete the pics as Emma was in tears, not good when preggers.

I was mortified at causing upset, I removed her pics from my thread, changed the title to include an apology, posted at least 2 apologies, PM'd aplolgies back, offered to send a TT related 'gift' by way of olive branch, none of which appears to have been accepted in the spirit it was meant. Not surpising really given that the initial thread wasnt taken in the sprit meant either, although as I say, much of her upset was caused by the additional 'barracking' that I wasnt intending to create. People just have this aweful inexcusable habit of voicing opinions you see.

TBH, I'm totally feckin tired with the whole thing and all the sillyness. I've tried to make friends and make up and eaten tons of humble pie but that's just not good enough it appears.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Lisa, I'll tell you what happened. I put up a poll asking folk to vote on whether she should get rid of or keep the Honda 'TypeR' badges.
> 
> About 90 votes AFAIK. 3 votes said to keep, 1 was Emma and 2 were others being supportive.
> 
> ...


Ah I see, so she asked for opinions, got them, she didn't like them and blamed everyone/you for upsetting her. I always say if you're not to prepared to hear the answer - don't ask the question. (Though, saying that, I don't always listen to my own advise either)

Cam here's a virtual hug to make you feel better <hug> :-*

Sounds like it was a good thread an' all, I'm annoyed I missed it.

Cheer up Emma, have a cuppa and relax.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cam, that is a real shit!

I fully understand that it was done innocently and no offence was intended! Were you asked to do it by Dotti? Has Emma not had a go at her?

If EMMA is not prepared to accept your appologies then that is her problem. I looked at the thread a few times and I was not aware at any point that you directly insulted her or her car, others may have done, but I am sure that had nothing to do with you!

There is really no need to get that upset about it! Emma has been posting alot recently on the forum, many members have offered advice about many questions and problems that she has raised, she had no problems accepting that.

Emma, I dont think that anybody wanted to reduce you to tears. Cam is obviously sorry, why not just burry the hachet and forget all about it. You had the post deleted, which is what you wanted and it is all now in the past.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

There is an equally dull thread on Other Marques now on this topic.

It probably should be locked just because it's so bloody dull.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

garyc said:


> There is an equally dull thread on Other Marques now on this topic.
> 
> It probably should be locked just because it's so bloody dull.


Eerm, then dont read them Gary, then you wont be bored by our 'dull' threads and we wont be bored by your dullard and pointless contributions :lol:

Your reply doesnt exactly take our discussion (i.e. a discussion between those of us who are interested) any further forward does it now?

Dont call us, we'll call you, NEXT!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Lisa, Scott, I should make it clear, firstly Dotti jokingly suggested 'someone' should do a poll on the badges, secondly, Emma didnt post pics looking for opinions at all or ask for opinions, she just put some pics up of her car on another thread that I think was about what type of wax we all use AFAIR..

Indeed I replied to that being as helpful as poss and PM'd assistance too which one would hope should incicate a generally friendly and helpful nature to one CamV6!

Nice hug Lisa, thank you! :-*


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

And we STILL don't know who deleted the thread - unless CamV6 you have been told?

Although thanks to the post from KMP in the OM section at least we have an understanding as to why - even if we don't agree with it! :evil:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Its not been deleted, just '"moved" apparently (presumably to the Mods forum) and any interested parties can appraently ask Jae to put it back but "in quarantine" but I dont understand what that means.

I did get a PM from a Mod (not KMP), here is a relevant extract

_"I removed the thread to protect Jae and the forum from any potential consequences from the distress Emma and her husband claimed the thread was causing her and the effect this could have had on her pregnancy. I didn't contact you directly as there was clearly no need for any sort of "telling off" - your post was in good faith and you'd appologised for any distress. Of course, that doesn't mean that the postings of others automatically stopped causing distress. The post was moved, not deleted, to allow Jae to make a decision, which he may still do. The only person who can return the thread is Jae, and I'd genuinely recommend you contact him (and wish you more luck in doing so that the mods have). "_

I feel it may be inappropriate to say who the PM was from but its a 'official' TTF response at least.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Excellent, I'm glad that you got the good grace of an answer. And I don't think you should name the PM'ing Mod either as thats probably unfair. This (for my part) was less a witch hunt over one particular thread, and more about the general removal and locking of threads for no good reason and without warning or explanation - and also the disjointed moderating of the forum recently. I understand that its difficult for the mods if they cannot contact Jae but in that event surely the course of action is to resort to sticking strictly to the rules that he initially laid down.

It is interesting the points that they raise though and I agree in part that the actions taken were taken for the right reasons BUT as far as the rules go, none of them were broken. The fact that one user "got a bit upset" is really neither here nor there.

Subject closed though if you have had what you consider to be a satisfactory explanation.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

What a load of old shite!!!!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

scott-tt225 said:


> What a load of old shite!!!!


 :?: :?: :?:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Gizmo.

I have just looked at this thread and realised that you may have thought my previous post was aimed at you. It genuinely wasnt and hope that you havnt taken it that way!!!

I was meaning that the whole situation is a load of shite, everybody pussy footing around and having to appologise. Nobody actually did anything wrong.

Emma cant be that bothered, she put a post in the main forum today asking about suspension springs.....

Sorry if you thought I was having ago Gizmo


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Scott - I did wonder so thanks for clearing it up.

You are indeed correct - a load of shite is exactly what it is!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> TBH, I'm totally feckin tired with the whole thing and all the sillyness. I've tried to make friends and make up and eaten tons of humble pie but that's just not good enough it appears.


I think you posting a picture of you (your aviator) in your wife's underwear is more than penance for any upset that may have been caused. :wink:

Looks like you have something like a cock pushed down the front of the knickers - only smaller!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Its not been deleted, just '"moved" apparently (presumably to the Mods forum) and any interested parties can appraently ask Jae to put it back but "in quarantine" but I dont understand what that means.
> 
> I did get a PM from a Mod (not KMP), here is a relevant extract
> 
> ...


The moderators have two forums. One is the same as any other forum where the mods can discuss issues, be advised of new advertisers etc. The second one is the quarantine forum. It's a place where threads are moved to if they've broken rules or need other mods or Jaes input. It's very useful as if you quarantine a thread you can put a comment on to say that you did it and why. This means all the mods can sing from the same sheet.....in theory. I found few mods what actually add the information so we were all as confused as any user about what had gone on. It's also useful for when Jae has to make a judgement call. Sometimes the rules are not 100% clear. The problem is when you need Jae's input and he's not around for days/weeks.

The interesting comment is the last bit in the quote. When I was a mod, I was also the quarantine mod (along with one other). This meant I could retrieve threads from quarantine. It seems either incorrect or an over sight if Jae is the only one that can do this now.


----------

